# Its back!! M1 Carbine



## Cabbage Head (Feb 14, 2008)

Years ago I sold it for my war fund during the divorce.  Just picked it back up from the guy I sold it too.

43 dated IBM M1 Carbine.  Not all the parts match but, its in great shape.  Now to get some ammo and fire it!!!!!!

Good things come (back) to he who waits!!!


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 14, 2008)

You wanna sell it again?????


I'll be happy to take it off your hands


----------



## Cabbage Head (Feb 14, 2008)

Hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If your nice I will let you fire it.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 14, 2008)

I would be happy to sponsor a shoot in Clarksville, TN.. any time...


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 14, 2008)

nice piece


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats on the reunion. ;)  Now go out and enjoy the feeling of brass piling up at your feet.


----------



## Snaquebite (Feb 14, 2008)

I love M-1's. Congratulations.
I've got 5. One is not original, having different parts (mostly Inland), but shoots well. Been looking around for parts etc to sporterize/custom it up some. 
The others are:
1 - Underwood
1 - Rock-Ola
2 - Inland M1A1's

Also got about 10 ammo cans of .30 cal. :eek:


----------



## Cabbage Head (Feb 14, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> I would be happy to sponsor a shoot in Clarksville, TN.. any time...



Have gun(s) will travel!!!!!  Looked it up, only a 7hr drive.

Hmmmmmm, whats the weather like down there in the land of southern hospitality?????


----------



## Cabbage Head (Feb 14, 2008)

Snaquebite said:


> I love M-1's. Congratulations.
> I've got 5. One is not original, having different parts (mostly Inland), but shoots well. Been looking around for parts etc to sporterize/custom it up some.
> The others are:
> 1 - Underwood
> ...



Nice bunch of shooters you have there.  I wonder what history those M1A1's have?


----------

